# No filter shrimp tank/Jarrarium



## Submerged (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi! I've just started a YouTube channel, and my first video is of my 8 month old no filter Jarrarium. Nothing in-depth, more about the aesthetics...and the cherry shrimp &#128578;

Subscribe if you like it, as I'll be posting more videos of other tanks, updates on tanks etc.

Take a look and let me know what you think! Would be good to get some knowledgeable opinions! Thanks&#128578;


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! I hope you can describe and post photos of your tanks here, so we don't have to visit YouTube to see them.


----------



## Submerged (Jun 18, 2020)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC! I hope you can describe and post photos of your tanks here, so we don't have to visit YouTube to see them.


Yeah sure! I embedded the video in my post so that you wouldn't have to leave the forum to view it &#128578; Here are some pics...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you! That second pic is spectacular!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Beautiful jar! I watched the video showing the amazing plant growth before the trim.


----------



## Submerged (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks! It's been less hard work than my regular filtered aquarium, and more enjoyable 😂 I really want to get a second one going but lack the space!


----------



## abdb (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice tank. What light are you using?


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

What’s the size of your jar and duration of photo period?


----------



## Submerged (Jun 18, 2020)

abdb said:


> Very nice tank. What light are you using?


Just a cheap 7w L.E.D lamp from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07JG1ZKFX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_7k7-EbGNT3RPZ


----------



## Submerged (Jun 18, 2020)

tiger15 said:


> What's the size of your jar and duration of photo period?


It's a 7 litre jar. The photoperiod can vary but it's usually around 13 hours.


----------



## Uproar (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice set up. I always wanted to try this out as well.


----------

